# why google unable to find my .info domain



## gurujee (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi all

I recently made a website with .info (www.divinedeath.info) but after so many attempts to include in google's index, i kind of failed. I have added the url in google.com/addurl, also submitted sitemap but after two complete days, google still havent included it in its index. Whats the matter ! is it for .info domain because 1month ago i had made a .com website and now it is in the first number google search results.

What could be the problem ?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 3, 2008)

It takes time. If you want fast..build some backlinks for your site.


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 3, 2008)

Delete the robots.txt file on your server.

Few points to follow for better indexing:
1. Pages should have META DESCRIPTION tag. They are missing on your webpages
2. Have h1, h2, h3 tags at least(They too are missing)
3. Submit a XML sitemap to google.

NOte: It may take longer than 2 days for google to index your site.


----------



## satyamy (Mar 3, 2008)

the above 2 post said all of what you wont

offtopic : Your Site's desing is very nice - Owesum


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Mar 3, 2008)

Ya, the design is looking nice. Have you tried putting the menu above the text? it may look nice, just a suggestion.


----------



## pritamonline (Mar 3, 2008)

Create a simple sitemap.xml containing all the links on your website. Upload this xml file to your sites root folder.

Go to google's website : *www.google.com/webmasters/tools  
click on Sitemap , From the drop down select "Add General Web Sitemap".

Doing this what is stated above, your site will be crawled in 1 weeks time !!

Pritam


----------



## slugger (Mar 3, 2008)

1 observation

y r u makin people scroll horizontally?

me viewing it on a monitor with resolution 1024*768 and this horizontal scrolling makes browsing ur site very irritanting to me


----------



## gurujee (Mar 3, 2008)

@ravi_9793,rohan_shenoy
sorry, what is backlinks, and metatag and i couldnt find robots.txt. i already submitted a sitemap 2 days back...

@satyamy
Thanks for appreciation

@Krazy_About_Technology
thanks...ya i have tried that...but it hindered the look of header

@pritamonline
thanks for the tip...i already have submitted but no result 



slugger said:


> 1 observation
> 
> y r u makin people scroll horizontally?
> 
> me viewing it on a monitor with resolution 1024*768 and this horizontal scrolling makes browsing ur site very irritanting to me


sorry,actually i dont know much about html or web designing. i have made it using adobe DW with 1280*800 res...thats why i couldnt do the proper setting..


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 3, 2008)

gurujee said:


> @ravi_9793,rohan_shenoy
> sorry, what is backlinks, and metatag and i couldnt find robots.txt. i already submitted a sitemap 2 days back...


Backlinks: Incoming links into your website(don't matter much until you are in a competition)

Meta tag: Just see the source of this page and find meta tags at the top of the page. They tell the search engine in short about contents of the page.

Robots.txt: *www.divinedeath.com/robots.txt. This file is in the public_html directory of your website. Please delete it. Though it is neede for some SEO, its is not needed in your case.

I advise you to read *Basic Search Engine Optimisation Advice :: Readme*


----------



## din (Mar 3, 2008)

Main thing is content. The more and relevant content exist in your site, the faster it will get placed by google. Next thing is back links. The more the backlinks, the better. Another point is visit from various countries / places. More visits, it will get noticed.

The meta tags, robots, sitemap, everything comes *only after* these !

@rohan_shenoy Bank links matters a lot. From my experience.


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 3, 2008)

din said:


> The meta tags, robots, sitemap, everything comes *only after* these !
> 
> @rohan_shenoy Bank links matters a lot. From my experience.


If he wants natural/referral traffic, yes, backlinks are important.
If he is trying for SE traffic, with less competition, they are not that important though. Only the site owner know what competition he is facing.


----------



## din (Mar 3, 2008)

OK, here is the story about my site (about bsnl data card)

I created the site using plain html pages, with no meta tags, no robot txt file, nothing to lure search engines. I didn't put the index page and I didn't submit to search engine. But the content was really good (atleast that is what I feel still). I just checked in google before I upload my home page and guess what ? It was already got indexed in google. I was really surprised. Thats is getting indexed in day 1.

Another example was the site against BSNL ! That was 1 yr back, almost same thing happened, only becasue of content and back links, it got into google within days.

One more I remember, site I created for my batch in Engg college, same thing.

More relevant content - always matters. After that, do all the SEO stuff, then submit to google and do for all major search engines, and yes, wait for a few days. It will sure get listed.

Oh sorry, I forgot to mention. I am not good in SEO theory part, everything based only on my experience.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 3, 2008)

Offtopic:
Whats the font used in the title?
*www.divinedeath.info/index_files/header.gif


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 3, 2008)

din said:


> Oh sorry, I forgot to mention. I am not good in SEO theory part, everything based only on my experience.


Why be sorry, more than our personal experience, it depends mainly on the SE algorithm........We can only try various factors but even after getting results we can't be sure about which factor had the upper hand in determining the success.

As you say about no meta or title tags, yes, I have experienced what you said and its is true.


----------



## gurujee (Mar 3, 2008)

@rayraven
font is scriptina


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 3, 2008)

Takes time about a month.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 4, 2008)

@gurujee

Thanx mate.


----------



## slugger (Mar 6, 2008)

is there any use of adding meta tags?

hasn't google stopped considering them to rank pages?

*BTW*
is there any difference between a backlink and blogroll?
is the difference that Backlinks can be made for each post whereas blogroll is only for the whole blog in general


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 6, 2008)

^*googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com/2007/12/answering-more-popular-picks-meta-tags.html


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 6, 2008)

slugger said:


> is there any difference between a backlink and blogroll?
> is the difference that Backlinks can be made for each post whereas blogroll is only for the whole blog in general


blogroll also give backlinks.


----------



## slugger (Mar 6, 2008)

so having your blog/site on peoples blogroll enuf?

i remeber visitn sum1s blog, which had a link called backlink after each post

i think clicking on it did nothin at all  (had come acrosss that blog a long time back, so details are a lil' fuzzy)


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 6, 2008)

slugger said:


> so having your blog/site on peoples blogroll enuf?
> 
> i remeber visitn sum1s blog, which had a link called backlink after each post
> 
> i think clicking on it did nothin at all  (had come acrosss that blog a long time back, so details are a lil' fuzzy)


backlink just means your website url on other webpage. It can be in blog comment, or as blogroll, or as forum signature (where link in sig. is allowed) .


----------



## ahmudg (Oct 25, 2009)

This free ebook on how to improve google ranks may help you check ..*www.anrdoezrs.net/click-1901122-10640511


----------

